
If a VC fund reaches out to you and asks for your company deck what do you do? - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.quora.com/If-a-VC-fund-reaches-out-to-you-and-asks-for-your-company-deck-what-do-you-do?share=1
======
rogerkirkness
Ask for their fund deck first.

